# Cut on nose



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

This is the second time we have seen this srcap/cut on his nose, sorry for the poor quality pictures! We are thinking its from his wheel? But he has a ne wone on the way. Any other ideas as to what could be going on to make this happen?

[attachment=1:f1ciwetu]Cut1.png[/attachment
[attachment=1]cut2.png[/attachment:f1ciwetu]

[attachment=0:f1ciwetu]getting big!.png[/attachment:f1ciwetu]


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

From the pictures it looks more like an "abrasion" then a cut...almost as if he is rubbing it on something. Could be a number of things that would cause that. What do you have in his cage and what does he burrow in. I would also question anything with edges...even a toilet paper roll. When you say it may be from his wheel does he stubble easily and hit his snout on the wheel? hopefully it is just that and the new wheel works well and he does not injure himself anymore...goodluck!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

The only thing we think could hurt him is the wheel. I feel horrible admitting this but his wheel is not appropriate 100% ( which is why we ordered a calafornia storm bucket wheel) he has been growing so fast he has out grown it for sure. He often burrows into his fleece blankets and only has a tp roll when we are present after our scare. It for sure looks like he has rubbed up on soemthing and jsut scrapped himself a little on the surface.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Well hopefully it is just the wheel. Given that he is too big for it it makes sense. Let us know how it all goes and he will love his new wheel!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you have a picture of his cage set up? Someone might notice something that you haven't. A fresh pair of eyes on the situation might help 

Are you putting anything on the cut?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

No pictures of the cage but he has his wheel, water bowl/food bowl. Fleece blanket, tshirts and a little ball. I dont really know what to do about the scrape but he is not bothered by it at all, i think im more worried then him


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Make sure you keep the area clean, and maybe put a dab of regular strength polysporin on it. What kind of little ball?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

The ball is a little cotton made ball its harmlesS


----------

